# Any thoughts on this from anyone?



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm getting closer to finishing my guitar, and found out my buddy who is going to clearcoat it for me uses catalyzed polyeurethane. As I've posted previously, it is ash, which I am grain filling with black. I then want to stain over it with blue and clearcoat. My friend is suggesting I could get a better deeper effect if he was to do the first clearcoat of poly with a blue tint in it over the black grainfill then do the second clearcoat with no tint, instead of me staining blue over the black grain fill and then doing two coats of clear over that. I hope that all made some sort of sense. Anybody here have any opinions on this? Thanx as usual! 
-Mikey


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, tinting the clear finish is what I do as well as spraying the stain directly on the wood. With tint you get a very even finish - if the guy doing the spraying is good at it. The biggest drawback is that if you get a run or sag, the whole guitar is shot and you have to start over. If you get a sag in the clear, just buff it out.

I usually shoot a coat of stain on the body then a coat of tinted finish then go to clear to build it up. But there isnt a right or wrong... just how the finisher prefers to do the job.

AJC


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes, you'll get that depth you're looking for if you spray a tinted finish rather than staining again.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Baba Rumraisin said:


> Yes, you'll get that depth you're looking for if you spray a tinted finish rather than staining again.


 I usually dye the wood vs stain and then just do clear. It works for me but I'm always going for the grain of the wood. I think if you seek advice from an autobody guy who does custom paint work you will get a lot of insight on how to achieve depth. I had a motor cycle painted and I swear that the finish looked a foot deep.


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

*Depth*

Get in touch with member FGW (Canada). He does some excellent work and may impart some of his wisdom to you. At one time he was also a spray painter for cars. He's now a top notch luthier.


----------

